# Trip cancelled



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Cancelled due to crappy Melbourne weather...


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck landyman go as deep as weather permits sounding all the way there of-course 8)


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Milt said:


> Good luck landyman go as deep as weather permits sounding all the way there of-course 8)


oh yeah.. could do with a red on the bbq


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey good luck Landy, go get em. Im no starter Im off to Tassie thursday nite (home monday) so my brownie points are all gone. I will watchout for the reports. If you are going to drop a bait over board try some sand whiting, they caught all the pinkies at sunnyside last week. If you drop into billfisher tackle in Frankston & tell him you kayak fish I am sure they will give you some advice on some marks off carrum. I usually talk the ears off Brett or Michelle, both real good scouts. Good luck mate, when I get back maybe we can do an arvo yarra/nong launch prior to the bream comp.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

squizzy said:


> Hey good luck Landy, go get em. Im no starter Im off to Tassie thursday nite (home monday) so my brownie points are all gone. I will watchout for the reports. If you are going to drop a bait over board try some sand whiting, they caught all the pinkies at sunnyside last week. If you drop into billfisher tackle in Frankston & tell him you kayak fish I am sure they will give you some advice on some marks off carrum. I usually talk the ears off Brett or Michelle, both real good scouts. Good luck mate, when I get back maybe we can do an arvo yarra/nong launch prior to the bream comp.


cool.. have a good time in Tassie..
was actually in Billfisher today picking up some bits..
I just plan on using some sp's.. no smelly bait for me :lol: :lol: but thanks for the tip.. was actually donw at the docks on Saturday and spotted some big bream - they were just not in the mood for SX40's  ...

oh well...


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

landyman said:


> Anyone interested ???


for sure landy, pending on how the bays looking .. if it drops a good 5 knots count me in


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Y-Knot said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone interested ???
> ...


cool.. i'll be there regardless.. if the wind is too much i'll sneak in again to the marina and chase some breamski's as the water in there is really well protected from the wind..

PM sent mate...


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

tempted. Ill sleep on it,


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

looks like there might be a good wind blowing and a few drops of rain to boot..

I'm still going tomorrow regardless.. as I said, if it's to windy for the bay, there is always the marina for bream

regardless, I have a leavepass and am using it :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

landyman said:


> looks like there might be a good wind blowing and a few drops of rain to boot..:


your right landy she's blown up quite a bit, not worried about a bit of rain but looks like its coming on strong  might have to conserve my energy for a good paddle on saturday...


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Y-Knot said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > looks like there might be a good wind blowing and a few drops of rain to boot..:
> ...


yep.. might have to re-schedule - will decide once late afternoon forecast is issued.. but not looking good..


----------

